# Gary Hanrahan



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I can't believe Gary would do something like this and I can't imagine WHY.

http://www.youtube.com/profile_videos?user=NoWay8996


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> I can't believe Gary would do something like this and I can't imagine WHY.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/profile_videos?user=NoWay8996


Yeah, ain't he classy?


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

What I see is definitely disturbing....wonder what events prior.... if anything....... lead to this type of reaction..... that did not happen to be recorded. I'll hold further comment until the whole story is out...


----------



## Beth Moates (Nov 30, 2007)

There is always more to the story, but this is not surprising for me to see Gary act like this. That's as far I will go with that. :-$


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Beth Moates said:


> There is always more to the story, but this is not surprising for me to see Gary act like this. That's as far I will go with that. :-$


Looks like he sort of went nutz I heard something about this several months ago


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I heard about it a while back. I've not heard of any repercussions from it though. Why not????
Also not the first time I've heard about him stirring the pot. Of course this is hearsay info on my part so it could be just BS.......maybe!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I have no clue what brought this on. I do know this, what he did is NOT becoming to the sport of Schutzhund or anyother sport. Respect that people have had of him is lesser now I'm sure. I haven't heard anything either Bob on what USA had done to correct this if anything. If you look at the video you will see some well respected USA people. They nor anyone deserves that attitude from anyone. If it was someone else that did what Gary did what do you think would have happened to them? This video just came out yesterday and I'm sure there will be a lot of peope talking now that it did come out. I too heard about it when it happened and I wanted to hold judgement. I still would like to hear his side but whatever it is, this behavior is not warrented by no means.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

It's my understanding there WAS more than meets the eye in this situation; however, I do believe he could have handled it differently and better.


----------



## Chase Mika (May 2, 2008)

No matter what the background was, I don't think it justifies what he did. There are other avenues to voice your anger and complaints. To drive over tracks that have been laid in the middle of a Schutzhund trial...with a judge standing by for the trial....is beyond immature and should not be tolerated. There's just no excuse for that behavior. Hopefully something will happen...otherwise it takes a lot of credibility away from Schutzhund and gives it to the bullies. Not a good image for beginners to see.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

People are jumping to a lot of conclusions all over the net because of what they see on these videos. What is stupid is assuming just because you see bad behaviour on these videos either UScA is corrupt if they don't sanction him or burn Gary at the stake. Folks, please learn all the facts BEFORE you make up your minds. Don't forget, videos sometimes DON'T show everything. Sometimes people thrive on drama. One more thing, I wonder how many people would look like asses if there was a video camera around to record your less than stellar moments and would you be happy with the "moral majority" castigating you for it without knowing all the facts? As I said earlier, it could have been handled better, but his wasn't the only "bad behaviour" that day.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I wish I had the patience to watch the videos so I would know wtf everyone is talking about  Does someone care to summarize it in 3 sentences or less so I dont have to sit through 15 minutes of video??


----------



## Betty Mathena (Apr 19, 2006)

It appears that at a trial there was some question if the club had permission to use the tracking field. Apparently Gary did not own the field. Club says they had written permission. Police were called, club still was there. Gary appears to of intentionally driven over the tracks. SV Judge present.


Hows that?


----------



## Betty Mathena (Apr 19, 2006)

More then 3 sentences but what the heck. You are too far away to drive over my track.
(Police being called was from another thread on another board. Not sure if it is true or not)


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

:lol: Thankyou Betty. I owe you a good track disruption


----------



## Betty Mathena (Apr 19, 2006)

Anyone know if they were allowed to lay a new track? Don't think that one is covered in the rule book.


----------

